# l feel really bad about this now, should l ?



## whitehawk

We have this free phone counseling service here here for if your isolated or can't afford one , can't get to one or whatever .
They get one to call you back once a wk for 6 wks free . 45mins each time.

Catch is you can't have an exact time. Could be middle of you working and have or at any silly time where you can't just suddenly sit down and start talking about your screwed up life. Another catch is you take who you get and some of them are just hopeless.

Anyway ,l get it and all was fine. First wk he rang at some ridiculous time , l couldn't talk.
2nd wk l got this lady , but she text me too and from 5 or 6 times first about a good time to call , then cancelled twice , then rang , bs.

First session she wasted all 45mins talking about the rules. 2nd session bad time . 3rd session she literally put me in a filthy mood because after the first one, 2nd , and 20 odd text arranging them all, 35 mins into this one and she was still going on about goals.
2 mins in she asked me what l needed. l said l just need to talk about my sitch. So she went on about goals.
l said l don't need to talk about goals or set any more . this 12 mths has been hell and to get through l set heaps of goals , some huge and l've passed them all.
15mins later she's still going on about goals so l tell her again - didn't l just explain that 15mins ago. 
25mins wasted by now , frustrated, tired, big day at work but she gets back on goals again, 35mins , 10 left , she's still on goals, l'm thoroughly annoyed and downright frustrated so l say-
"look this is ridiculous , your just wasting our time . Your not a very good counselor this is the last thing l need , please don't bother calling me back , thank you , good bye "

Now l've felt bad ever since but that was fkg just useless bs !


----------



## dormant

I don't think you should feel bad at all. That is your time and your life. If she isn't going to help, then it is a waste of time.


----------



## whitehawk

dormant said:


> I don't think you should feel bad at all. That is your time and your life. If she isn't going to help, then it is a waste of time.



Thanks for the opinion dormant. l spose it must sound pretty stupid but you know, being a free service and all, l felt bad.
Holy hell though talk about messing around and if all she's gonna do is stick to some script from counseling school well , bs l reckon. Life's no script and a lot of people are gonna be in too bad a shape for that bs .


----------



## dormant

I can see how that kind of BS could actually push someone over the edge.


----------



## EleGirl

Zombie thread


----------

